

Islam is not a religion like any other, here's why. - lucb1e
http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/100ul6/islam_is_not_a_religion_like_any_other_heres_why/

======
soneill
Islamophobia is a virulent issue, particulary in Europe. There are a number of
reasons behind this (most prevalently Continental Europe's lack of a history
of immigration and integration, which has caused struggles throughout the
Continent since large scale immigration from non-European countries began in
the late 60s and 70s), but that doesn't excuse it.

I struggle to see why this merits a link. That said, there's a parallel I love
to draw when people make this particular argument: is what they're saying
about Muslims all that different from what 19th century Americans said about
Italian and Irish immigrants and their "allegiance to the Pope above country"?
Xenophobia is nothing new.

~~~
troels
Not to talk about present day extremist christians, who deny evolution. Not
much of a muslim invention.

~~~
lucb1e
I was baffeled when hearing that for the first time. I've attended a Catholic
primary school, but it never occurred to anyone until the last few years that
the story about God creating everything and evolution theory conflicted. We've
been told both. I was amazed when hearing about the evolution theory not being
believed on some (many? I don't know) schools in America (though it might have
been anywhere I guess).

~~~
soneill
I don't know the figures offhand, but the percentage of Americans who don't
believe in evolution is...disheartening to say the least. Hell, it's downright
embarassing when you compare the percentage of Americans who don't believe in
evolution to the percentage in other 1st world countries. Yay evangelical
fundamentalism!

